# Diary of the Dead 2



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone who knows me, and even those who know me just a little, know I have what amounts to almost zero respect for a film director known as George A. Romero. Anything of his not zombie, is pretty much an exercise in utter futility when it comes to fighting sleep. As for his zombie films, he has two excellent ones and one that's fairly decent, his first three to be exact, and that was what? Over twenty years since the last good one? Don't even get me started on *Land of the Dead*. I'm sure somewhere on this board there's a thread that states all too clearly my displeasure where this film is concerned. Romero owes me the price of two movie tickets since I can't get that lost time in my life back, and I want it in cash. No checks will be accepted.

To be fair, I haven't seen *Diary of the Dead*. But what does it say when I live practically in the city proper of Denver, Colorado, and it didn't play anywhere near me? It doesn't take a genius to figure it out. The film must have pretty much blown a big one.

Now along comes a sequel. It was reported here today on Bloody Disgusting:

For those of you wondering what the status on *Diary of the Dead 2* is, Dread Central got the skinny right from George A. Romero's mouth. "_[Producer] Peter [Grunwald]'s coming up here next week and we're going to sand it down and refine it, so we'll be ready. Then it's just a matter of someone saying "yeah, do it._" After we broke the news here that we might see Bub in action, Romero tells the site, "_I'm using a couple of the big characters but not the ones you would expect. I'm starting with the girl that took off&#8230;_" Watch for more soon.

I am leery about giving the first film a shot when it's released on the 20th of May. If I do, and I am wrong, I will eat my words. I have before and I am man enough to do so again. However, methinks I will still be shaking my head dolefully at the sad state of affairs that Horror has sunk to in these later years when I view yet another travesty from the Romero camp.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Bub is a cool character so it might be cool to see him back


----------

